# Guitar Rig 3 (Rig Kontrol)



## lmeucchi (May 13, 2008)

Hola....
estoy tratando de hacer una pedalera para el Guitar rig 3..., se trata de un prog q emula efectos en tiempo real...este programa viene con una pedalera q se conecta a usb...y mi idea es lograr hacer algo muy parecido a  esa pedalera.... 

estuve investigando y veo q tengo q comprar un joystick usb debido a q por puerto paralelo no puedo hacerlo porq necesito conectar un potenciometro para simular el pedal de expresion y por gameport tampoco porq necesito conectar 9 pulsadores jejej osea q me queda hacerlo por usb y con un joystick que tenga 9 botones y una entrada analogica... 
hasta ahi vamos bien..... 

lo q me kedaria hacer es con los programas JoyToKey y PPJOY configurar ese joystick para q me lo reconosca la pc y asignarle una tecla (letra) a cada pulsador y con los programas MapleVMCv356 y MIDIDriver configurarlo para q el potenciometro envie una señal midi al guitar rig....y ahi poder usar el pedal de expresion 
dije q le tengo q asignar una tecla a los pulsadores porq el guitar rig se puede setear los pulsadores con una tecla del teclado.... 

Ahoooooora mis dudas son.... 
-se puedee enviar una señal de la guitarra (microfonos) por usb, osea conectar la guitarra a la pedalera, q el sonido pase por usb despues por el guitar rig y q se escuche en los parlantes.... 

-como hago para q prenda un led al presionar un pulsador...osea arriba de cada pulsador lleba un led q indica q ese pulsador se esta usando...la luz debe kedar prendida pero el problema esta en q es un pulsador  :S:S

bue eso es todo lo quiero llegar a hacer lo mas parecido...ya se q atras de ese software hay años de ingenieria jejejjee pero siempre me rompo la cabeza por llegar mas lejos... 
la otra idea es poner 4 display de 7 seg q indiquen q numero de efecto estas usando pero eso ya es casi imposible jejejeje 

muchas gracias por leerlo 
adios 
saludos


----------



## elmercito (May 30, 2008)

Buenas, yo estoy en la misma, te recomiendo este link donde ya esta bastante avanzado el tema y al parecer por puerto paralelo y una serie de programitas que linkean desde alli podés realizar el pedal de expresión con pote.  Yo esoty empezando a juntar materiales para armarla. Cuando tenga algo avanzado comento resultados...vale aclarar que sirve para el Guitar Rig 2 también y algún otro que maneje comandos midi

Suerte

los link:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/información/1102195/Arm%C3%A1-tu-Rig-Kontrol-en-Casa-para-el-Guitar-Rig!.html

y los soft necesarios:

http://xoomer.alice.it/diegoblog/Rigkontrol.rar


----------



## lmeucchi (May 30, 2008)

gracias por responder...si ya estaba enterado de eso...lo vengo siguiendo hace tiempo, es mas tengo un post mio q hice  una pedalera casera para el guitar box fx pero quiero progresar con el guitar rig
gracias adioss


----------



## rvjamaica (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola,ya veo que este tema se trató años atrás,por eso,quisiera ver si conseguisteis algo con lo de la pedalera del guitar rig,porque yo quiero hacer una y lo tengo todo,los programitas mididriver,joytokey...el joystick usb,lo he probado y funciona con el guitar rig,el problema me vino al desmontar el joystick,solde en la placa de los pulsadores para acoplarle los pulsadores de pie,y ya no funcionan,se han quedado como pillados,es decir,mandan señal constantemente.Os pasó eso a vosotros?,espero que me deis una solución,gracias amigos!


----------



## pauloandes (May 25, 2012)

elmercito dijo:


> Buenas, yo estoy en la misma, te recomiendo este link donde ya esta bastante avanzado el tema y al parecer por puerto paralelo y una serie de programitas que linkean desde alli podés realizar el pedal de expresión con pote.  Yo esoty empezando a juntar materiales para armarla. Cuando tenga algo avanzado comento resultados...vale aclarar que sirve para el Guitar Rig 2 también y algún otro que maneje comandos midi
> 
> Suerte
> 
> ...


 ««-- Tenes esto en otro servidor?. Gracaias.


----------

